# laws pertaining xd9 sale in texas



## erb1989 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a XD9 that i bought for home defense and am looking to sell it. What would i need to do to be able to sell it to another private party with in the state of texas. I know that there is a list of criteria but i haven't found it. thank you in advance.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

face to face is legal in texas..... no paperwork or background check is required...... as cya i would want a copy of the buyers drivers license, a description of the weapon, and serial number in case the cops come knocking..... i would also burn that info immediately if the feds ever tried to implement registration.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Like said up there. Face to Face sales in Texas is legal, so you may sell to another private party. But i would type up some sort of sales receipt and keep for your records. date seial number model make cal. and have buyer sign it. just incase something happens when new buyer takes it over. but as far as the State law goes face to face is legal.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Meh. Paperwork is not required. Some buyers may not want someone to have a copy of their drivers license. I know I wouldn't. Go to the source. ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons. The first sentence of 1) covers it all. You must have no reason to believe the buyer cannot legally possess a firearm in Texas.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

propellerhead said:


> Meh. Paperwork is not required. Some buyers may not want someone to have a copy of their drivers license. I know I wouldn't. Go to the source. ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons. The first sentence of 1) covers it all. You must have no reason to believe the buyer cannot legally possess a firearm in Texas.


i do not sell to someone who will not let me copy their drivers license, not that i have any reason to feel any kind of way, it shows that i verified the identity of the purchaser.


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i do not sell to someone who will not let me copy their drivers license, not that i have any reason to feel any kind of way, it shows that i verified the identity of the purchaser.


Ted, you don't have to have a copy of the buyer's DL. Just write down the number. Even better if the purchaser has a CHL.


----------

